# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  هل النفث في اليدين -قبل النوم- يكون قبل قراءة المعوذات أم بعدها ؟

## حمد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،

هل ينفث في يديه ثم يقرأ المعوذات ، أم يقرأ أوّلاً ثم ينفث ؟
مع الدليل أو التعليل .

----------


## أبو مساعد

عن عائشة رضي الله عنها:(أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم,كان إذا أخذ مضجعه,نفث في يديه,
وقرأ بالمعوذات,ومسح بهما جسده).
أخرجه البخاري:كتاب الدعوات:باب التعوذ والقراءة عند المنام:رقم الحديث6319:ص:1989. المجلد الرابع:ط:المكتبة العصرية.
والله أعلم..

----------


## أبو عبد الله الشاوي

السلام عليكم
الشيخ العثيمين رحمه الله يرى النفث مع القراءة مباشرة - أي عند كل اية -
أما الشيخ الالباني رحمه الله فيرى أن النفث يكون أولا ثم القراءة كما هو ظاهر الحديث الشريف - ففقه الحديث متعلق بفقه دور الواو -

----------


## القاموس

تنبيه على عجل : 
الأخ / أبو مساعد ، ليس فيما أوردته دلالة ؛ لأن ( الواو ) لمطلق الجمع ! وليست للترتيب . 
الأخ / أبو عبدالله الشاوي ، جاءت رواية بغير الواو وهي بـ ( الفاء ) التي تدل على التعقيب .

----------


## أفلااطون

الأظهر والله تعالى أعلم أن النفث بعد القراءة ويدلّ عليه أمور :
أولا : أنه جاء في رواية للبخاري : كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا أوى إلى فراشه نَفَث في كَفّيه بـ (قل هو الله أحد) وبالمعوذتين جميعا ، ثم يمسح بهما وجهه وما بَلَغَت يَداه مِن جَسَدِه .
فقوله "نفث بـ" يدل بظاهره على أن النفث بعد القراءة .
الثاني : أن نفث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في غير هذا الحديث كان بعد القراءة وليس قبلها ، كما في حديث عائشة رضي الله عنها أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كان إذا اشتكى نَفَث على نفسه بالمعوذات ومَسَح عنه بِيده ، فلما اشتكى وَجَعه الذي تُوفِّي فيه طَفِقْت أنْفُث على نفسه بالمعوذات التي كان ينفث ، وأمسح بِيد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عنه . رواه البخاري ومسلم . ومثله ما في حديث اللديغ , وجاء فيه "فجعل يقرأ ...ثم ينفث"  .
الثالث : أنه لم يقل أحد مِن المتقدمين بالنفث قبل القراءة  . 

وأما التعليل فلأنه لا فائدة في النفث دون القراءة , فهي علة بركته فوجب تقدم العلة على المعلول ، فالنفث ينبغي أن يكون بعد التلاوة لتصِل بَرَكة القرآن إلى بَشَرة القارئ  . 
 وأما الرواية التي فيها الفاء فلا دلالة فيها على أن النفث قبل القراءة إذ هي مثل ما في قوله تعالى : (فَإِذَا قَرَأْتَ الْقُرْآَنَ فَاسْتَعِذْ) ، ومعلوم أن الصحيح تقدم الاستعاذة على قراءة القرآن . فكذلك الحال هنا .

تنبيه : روى ابن حبان في صحيحه بإسناد ظاهره الصحة : "كان رسول الله إذا أراد النوم جمع يديه ثم نفث فيهما ثم قرأ قل هو الله أحد وقل أعوذ برب الفلق وقل أعوذ برب الناس ثم يمسح بهما وجهه ورأسه وسائر جسده" .
فإن صحت هذه الرواية فهي نص في محل النزاع , ويكون هذا الموضوع مخصوص مما ذكرته سابقا من عموم ما ورد في السنة مما يدل بظاهره على أن النفث بعد القراءة , وإن لم تصح فالأمر على ما تقرر . وفي النفس من صحتها شيء لعنعنة ابن شهاب وقد وصفه الشافعي والدارقطني وغير واحد بالتدليس .

تحياتي .

----------


## أبو الفداء

"وأما التعليل فلأنه لا فائدة في النفث دون القراءة , فهي علة بركته فوجب تقدم العلة على المعلول ، فالنفث ينبغي أن يكون بعد التلاوة لتصِل بَرَكة القرآن إلى بَشَرة القارئ  . "

هنا شيء من التكلف، فلا يسلم بأن علة تحقق بركة التلاوة هي النفث لملامسة الجلد، حتى يقال بأنه لو تقدم النفث على التلاوة لما وقعت بركة التلاوة! فالأمر غيبي على أي حال، وسبب البركة وعلتها في ذلك العمل التعبدي لا يمكن القول بتخصيصه بشيء منه دون الآخر الا بدليل، والله أعلم.

----------


## أفلااطون

> "هنا شيء من التكلف ....


لعلك أيها الفاضل كلفت عقلك ما لم يطق من تأمل هذا الموضع الواضح , فلما لم يتبين لك قلت ما قلت , ولو كان النفث لا علاقة له بالقراءة أصلا لقيل لك : انفث دون أن تقرأ , بما أنك تثبت للنفث الأثر استقلالا . وإن قلت إنما كان أثره لوجود القراءة فقد عدت إلى ما قررته لك والحمد لله .


تحياتي .

----------


## محمد بن عبدالله

> تنبيه : روى ابن حبان في صحيحه بإسناد ظاهره الصحة : "كان رسول الله إذا أراد النوم جمع يديه ثم نفث فيهما ثم قرأ قل هو الله أحد وقل أعوذ برب الفلق وقل أعوذ برب الناس ثم يمسح بهما وجهه ورأسه وسائر جسده" .
> فإن صحت هذه الرواية فهي نص في محل النزاع , ويكون هذا الموضوع مخصوص مما ذكرته سابقا من عموم ما ورد في السنة مما يدل بظاهره على أن النفث بعد القراءة , وإن لم تصح فالأمر على ما تقرر . وفي النفس من صحتها شيء لعنعنة ابن شهاب وقد وصفه الشافعي والدارقطني وغير واحد بالتدليس .


كل روايات الحديث تدور أصلاً على (ابن شهاب)، وعنعن فيها -أو في جُلها-!! فإعلال الإسناد بعنعنته عليل، هذا إن سُلّم بأن رواياته ترد بالتدليس، فإنه إمام علم، لا تجد من يرد روايته بذلك -وإن كان فنادر-.
وهذه الرواية (بتقديم النفث) جاءت في بعض أسانيد طريق سعيد بن أبي أيوب عن عُقيل عن الزهري، عند أحمد وإسحاق وابن حبان وغيرهم، وجاء عن سعيد روايات بدون ترتيب كذلك.
وعند الطبراني في الدعاء من طريق قتيبة عن مفضل بن فضالة عن عقيل: (كان إذا أوى إلى فراشه كل ليلة جمع كفيه فقرأ قل هو الله أحد وقل أعوذ برب الفلق وقل أعوذ برب الناس، ثم ينفث فيهما، ثم يمسح بهما ما استطاع من جسده...).
لكن كلا الروايتين (بالترتيب) فيهما غرابة ومخالفة، والروايات الأخرى أشهر وأصح.

----------


## أفلااطون

> كل روايات الحديث تدور أصلاً على (ابن شهاب)، وعنعن فيها -أو في جُلها-!! فإعلال الإسناد بعنعنته عليل.


ما شاء الله ..!!! , ليهنك العلم أبا عبد الله , أتدري ما تقول يارعاك الله ...؟
أنت تقول : بما أن كل الروايات مدارها على ابن شهاب , وقد عنعن فإنه عنعنته لا تضر....
ما شاء الله ...! , 
من أين لك هذا التقرير الذي لم يقل به سوالك ....؟
 فإما أن يكون هذا من العلم اللدني الذي لم يسمع به غيرك , أو أنك لا زلت تحبوا في هذا الفن . فتأمل .

تحياتي .

----------


## أبو الفداء

> لعلك أيها الفاضل كلفت عقلك ما لم يطق من تأمل هذا الموضع الواضح , فلما لم يتبين لك قلت ما قلت , ولو كان النفث لا علاقة له بالقراءة أصلا لقيل لك : انفث دون أن تقرأ , بما أنك تثبت للنفث الأثر استقلالا . وإن قلت إنما كان أثره لوجود القراءة فقد عدت إلى ما قررته لك والحمد لله .
> 
> 
> تحياتي .


ليس كذلك .. وأنا لم أدع أن النفث لا علاقة له بالقراءة! فأين وجدت هذا الادعاء في كلامي؟؟ 
ما أعنيه باختصار هو: ما يدريك أن البركة تتحقق ان سبقت التلاوةُ النفثَ، ولا تتحقق ان وقع العكس؟ الفعل كله فعل تعبدي من أوله الى آخره، فلا أثبت فيه أثرا لشيء دون شيء الا بدليل! بينما أنت من تقول أنه لو تقدم النفث على التلاوة لما كان له أثر المباركة!! فمن منا الذي يتكلف ما لا يطيقه عقله، عفا الله عني وعنك ؟
أنت نفسك تقر بأنه لو ثبت أثر صحيح في أسبقية النفث على التلاوة، لانهار ذاك التعليل .. واذا لسألناك: كيف توجه تعليلك حينئذ؟ وعلى أي شيء تعلق أثر هذا العمل، وما فائدة النفث قبل التلاوة فيه في نظرك؟ 
دع عنك ما لا طائل من الخوض فيه الا الرجم بالغيب، أكرمك الله ... 
تحياتي!!

----------


## أبو الفداء

> ما شاء الله ..!!! , ليهنك العلم أبا عبد الله , أتدري ما تقول يارعاك الله ...؟
> أنت تقول : بما أن كل الروايات مدارها على ابن شهاب , وقد عنعن فإنه عنعنته لا تضر....
> ما شاء الله ...! , 
> من أين لك هذا التقرير الذي لم يقل به سوالك ....؟
> فإما أن يكون هذا من العلم اللدني الذي لم يسمع به غيرك , أو أنك لا زلت تحبوا في هذا الفن . فتأمل .
> تحياتي .


مه يا أخي!! سبحان الله!
أجئت الى هذا المنتدى لتفيد وتستفيد، أم لتصارع الاخوة وتستعرض عضلاتك ؟؟؟؟؟؟
ليتك تترك هذه النبرة المتعالية في مخاطبة اخوانك يا أخ أفلاطون ان كنت تريد أن يبقى لك نصيب من الود في قلوبهم ... واعلم أنه ما تعاظم قدر انسان في نظر نفسه الا باء بسخط الله وتحقير الناس!! ان رأيت خطأ في كلام محاورك فصوبه بالدليل ان كنت فاعلا، واصبر على مناقشته! أما هذا الأسلوب التهجمي التهكمي في المناقشة فاعلم أننا لا نقبله!! 
أسأل الله أن يصلح قلبي وقلبك وأن يرزقنا التواضع وألا يوبقنا بما أعطانا، انه بر تواب رحيم..

----------


## أفلااطون

آمين , غير أنه يجب أن نتعلم أن من لا يحسن أمرا ينبغي له أن يدع الخوض فيه .
أما ماذكرته من أن التعليل لوثبتت صحة الرواية لألغيناه , وقولك بأن هذا دليل على ضعف التعليل فأمر لم تسبق إليه , وليس الحال على ما توهمته بارك الله فيك . فكل تعليل غير منصوص عليه بأن كان عن استنباط أي إنما دل عليه الإيماء أو التنبيه دون النص فهذا شأنه , أي أنه لو ثبت  النص على خلافه لألغيناه كي لا يكون القياس في مقابلة النص  . وليس في هذا ما يدل على ضعف مسلك التنبيه أو الإيماء وكذا المناسبة والتأثير كطرائق من أهم مسالك العلة . ولعل هذا لا يخفاك غير أنك كنت منه على مرمى حجر . 
فمسألتنا هذه من تلك البابة , وهو أن التأثير فيها معقول , وذلك من حيث أننا  نعلم أنه لولم  يكن للقراءة والنفث أثر لكان وجودهما والعدم سواء , واللازم باطل فبطل الملزوم , وهذا كاف في إثبات التأثير .
 فإذا تقرر وجود الأثر بقي النظر في : هل القراءة والنفث علتان لحكم واحد أم أن النفث طريق لإيصال أثر القراءة....؟ , 
والأول باطل , لأنه لو كان للنفث أثره استقلالا لنفع بمجرده دون القراءة , وكان المرء ينتفع بمجرد النفث كما ينتفع بمجرد القراءة , وهذا لا قائل به , ومن يزعمه فهو عن الفقه بمعزل . فتعين الثاني وهو : كون النفث طريقا لإيصال الأثر , وبالتالي فتأخره عن القراءة مما يعقله أولو الألباب  .   فتأمل , ودعك من الخروج عن الموضوع بنصائح ليس هذا مجالها . 


تحياتي .

----------


## محمد بن عبدالله

> أنت تقول : بما أن كل الروايات مدارها على ابن شهاب , وقد عنعن فإنه عنعنته لا تضر....


هذا فهم من لا يفهم يا (أفلااطون).
وإنما أردتُ إثبات تناقضك، فإنك تصحّح أصل الحديث -الذي مداره الزهري معنعنًا- وتبني عليه الحكم، وتضعّف هذا الإسناد المعين -من الحديث نفسه- بعنعنة الزهري!!
ولو كنتَ أعللته بمن دون الزهري، أو بمن دون عقيل؛ لصح ذلك منك، ولما أبنت عن أنك تخوض فيما لا تحسن.
ويبدو أن لك اطلاعًا في كتب طبقات المدلسين:
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=24591

وأما هزؤك بمخالفك الذي ما فتئت تشحن به مشاركاتك في المجلس؛ فدالٌّ على عقل خرب، إما بجهل بسيط، أو بتعال وتعالم، وليس بمستحق أن يقابل بمثله -وإن كان ذلك في الوسع-؛ ذلك أن مقابلة السفيه بالسفه سفه.
* شكر الله لك أبا الفداء.

----------


## أفلااطون

> إنما أردتُ إثبات تناقضك، فإنك تصحّح أصل الحديث -الذي مداره الزهري معنعنًا- وتبني عليه الحكم، وتضعّف هذا الإسناد المعين -من الحديث نفسه- بعنعنة الزهري!!
> .


ألم أقل لك أن تركض في غير ميدانك , وتتكلف أمرا لست منه في قبيل ولا دبير .
أولا : يا أخي الكريم : ما ذكرته من أن مدار الروايات كلها على عنعنة ابن شهاب ليس صحيحا , كيف وقد صرح بالسماع في رواية البخاري , قال :
حدثني حِبَّانُ أخبرنا عبد اللَّهِ أخبرنا يُونُسُ عن بن شِهَابٍ قال أخبرني عُرْوَةُ أَنَّ عَائِشَةَ رضي الله عنها أَخْبَرَتْهُ ..... الحديث .
وقال :
حدثنا عبد اللَّهِ بن يُوسُفَ حدثنا اللَّيْثُ قال حدثني عُقَيْلٌ عن بن شِهَابٍ أخبرني عُرْوَةُ عن عَائِشَةَ رضي الله عنها أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم كان إذا أَخَذَ مَضْجَعَهُ نَفَثَ في يَدَيْهِ وَقَرَأَ بِالْمُعَوِّذَا  تِ وَمَسَحَ بِهِمَا جَسَدَهُ ..." .
ثانيا : من تأمل مشاركتك السابقة علم أني لم أدع عليك شيئا لم تقله , فأنت نصصت على أنه : بما أن الروايات كلها (وهذا ما ظهر لك الآن وهمك فيه) مدارها على عنعنة ابن شهاب فإن الحديث لا يُعل بمجرد العنعنة , وهو الأمر الذي لم تسبق إليه , فإما أن تغير عبارتك السابقة , وإما أن تعلن تراجعك , أو تصر على هذه القاعدة الجديدة وتبرهن عنها بعلم يخضع له مخالفك , أما مجرد الدعاوى فكل يحسنها .
بقي أن يقال لك : الحديث ثابت لتصريح ابن شهاب بالسماع , ورواية ابن حبان (التي قلت لك : لو صحت لكانت نصا في محل النزاع) معلولة بعنعنة الزهري . فعاد الأمر إلى ما قررته لك سابقا .
وياليتك إذا شاركت في مسألة تشتغل بأصل الموضوع وتريح القارئ من كثير من الكلام الذي لا يتقدم بالموضوع خطوة نحو الأمام .

تحياتي .

----------


## أبو الفداء

> آمين , غير أنه يجب أن نتعلم أن من لا يحسن أمرا ينبغي له أن يدع الخوض فيه .
> أما ماذكرته من أن التعليل لوثبتت صحة الرواية لألغيناه , وقولك بأن هذا دليل على ضعف التعليل فأمر لم تسبق إليه , وليس الحال على ما توهمته بارك الله فيك . فكل تعليل غير منصوص عليه بأن كان عن استنباط أي إنما دل عليه الإيماء أو التنبيه دون النص فهذا شأنه , أي أنه لو ثبت  النص على خلافه لألغيناه كي لا يكون القياس في مقابلة النص  . وليس في هذا ما يدل على ضعف مسلك التنبيه أو الإيماء وكذا المناسبة والتأثير كطرائق من أهم مسالك العلة . ولعل هذا لا يخفاك غير أنك كنت منه على مرمى حجر . 
> 
> معلوم أن التعليل اجتهاد من صاحبه لو قوبل بنص صحيح لوجب اسقاط التعليل وامرار النص، وهذا شأن سائر التعليلات ... وليس هذا مأخذي، انما مأخذي على استدلالك بهذا التعليل في محل النزاع هنا! 
> فالآن عندنا:
> 1 - نصوص مؤداها أن النفث مقدم على القراءة
> 2 - ونصوص مؤداها أن القراءة مقدمة على النفث
> 3 - ونصوص مؤداها الجمع بينهما دون وصف لتقديم أو تأخير
> فالمسألة الآن في الترجيح بين هذه الثلاث .. 
> ...


تحياتي ... !!

----------


## أفلااطون

عاد كلامك كله إلى أنك لم تعقل مرجحا تقوي به إحدى الهيئتين على الأخرى . وفيما ذكرت لك من إيماء النص , وفعله صلى الله عليه وسلم في غير هذا الموضع , إضافة لما شرحته لك من التعليل ما يكفي لمتأمل , وما يُرَجح بأقل منه عند التعارض  , إن كنت تستحضر طرائق الترجيح  . 
خذ نفسا عميقا وتأمل من جديد .

تحياتي أبا الفداء .

----------


## القاموس

الأخ - المتسمي - بـ أفلااطون : 
أولاً : ناقش بعلم أو اسكت بحلم . 
ثانياً : كيف تقول : إن الزهري صرح بالسماع عند البخاري ، ثم تقول : إن رواية ابن حبان معلولة بعنعنة الزهري !!!!! 
هذا لم أره لغيرك ، فإذا كان الزهري صرح بالسماع في رواية البخاري ، فقد كفانا البخاري ما _ تظنه أنت _ أنه علة ؟ 
وهذا من التنزل في الاستدلال فقط .

----------


## محمد بن عبدالله

> أولا : يا أخي الكريم : ما ذكرته من أن مدار الروايات كلها على عنعنة ابن شهاب ليس صحيحا


هذا نص كلامي:



> كل روايات الحديث تدور أصلاً على (ابن شهاب)، وعنعن فيها -أو في جُلها-!!


نعم قلتُ في المشاركة السابقة إن المدار على الزهري معنعنًا، لكن مرادي الغالب.

وأنت تردُّ على نفسك، وتبيّن تناقضك حيث تقول:



> كيف وقد صرح بالسماع في رواية البخاري , قال :
> حدثني حِبَّانُ أخبرنا عبد اللَّهِ أخبرنا يُونُسُ عن بن شِهَابٍ قال أخبرني عُرْوَةُ أَنَّ عَائِشَةَ رضي الله عنها أَخْبَرَتْهُ ..... الحديث .
> وقال :
> حدثنا عبد اللَّهِ بن يُوسُفَ حدثنا اللَّيْثُ قال حدثني عُقَيْلٌ عن بن شِهَابٍ أخبرني عُرْوَةُ عن عَائِشَةَ رضي الله عنها أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم كان إذا أَخَذَ مَضْجَعَهُ نَفَثَ في يَدَيْهِ وَقَرَأَ بِالْمُعَوِّذَا  تِ وَمَسَحَ بِهِمَا جَسَدَهُ ..." .
> .....
> بقي أن يقال لك : الحديث ثابت لتصريح ابن شهاب بالسماع , ورواية ابن حبان (التي قلت لك : لو صحت لكانت نصا في محل النزاع) معلولة بعنعنة الزهري . فعاد الأمر إلى ما قررته لك سابقا .


فإنه يعرف من له قليل ممارسة -مع فهم سليم- لهذا العلم: أن المدلس إذا ثبت سماعه في بعض طرق الحديث، فإن عنعنته في الطرق الأخرى لا تؤثر ولا يعلل بها؛ لاندفاع احتمال الانقطاع فيها بتصريحه بالسماع في الطرق الأخرى الثابتة، وهذا أوضح من أن يشرح.
ومعلوم كذلك أن عنعنة المدلس عمّن أكثر عنهم واختصّ بهم ممشّاة مقبولة، ولو كان ممن كثر تدليسه، فكيف بمن ينازع في تدليسه، أو لم نجد في تعامل الأئمة مع رواياته -عامة، وعمن أكثر عنهم خاصة- ردًّا لها بالعنعنة؟!

وقد ظهر لي مفرق عدم فهمك الكلام أولاً، ذلك أن قولي: 



> فإعلال الإسناد بعنعنته عليل


هو استئناف، لا بناء على ما سبق، وقد وضعتُ بعده فاصلة لارتباطه بما بعده، فنقلتَه واضعًا بعده نقطة؛ فأخطأت.
ولا يقول من شمَّ رائحة هذا العلم: إن عنعنة المدار لا تؤثر لكونه مدارًا.

ودع عنك محاولة التخلص والتملص بطلب المشاركة في أصل الموضوع.

----------


## القاموس

الأخ / محمد بن عبدالله 
دعونا من هذا النقاش ، ولننظر في المسألة حتى نستفيد ! 
ذكرت وفقك الله فيما سبق جواباً - عن الواو وثم - فما تقول في _ الفاء ؟

----------


## أبو الفداء

> عاد كلامك كله إلى أنك لم تعقل مرجحا تقوي به إحدى الهيئتين على الأخرى . وفيما ذكرت لك من إيماء النص , وفعله صلى الله عليه وسلم في غير هذا الموضع , إضافة لما شرحته لك من التعليل ما يكفي لمتأمل , وما يُرَجح بأقل منه عند التعارض  , إن كنت تستحضر طرائق الترجيح  . 
> خذ نفسا عميقا وتأمل من جديد .
> 
> تحياتي أبا الفداء .


أخذت نفسا عميقا .. وتأملت فلم أجد دليلا عقليا يصح به اعتبار هذا التعليل الذي تقول به، حجة للترجيح هنا .. أما استدلالك بفعل النبي عليه السلام في غير هذه الحال، فهذا باب جديد من أبواب القياس في المسألة ان أردت الاحتجاج به، فأرنا بضاعتك فيه، فلا يكفي مثل هذا التلويح العام بأنه موجود!!! وأما قولك بأن تعليلك هذا مما يرجح بأقل منه عند التعارض فهذه مبالغة لا تقبل من طالب علم في محل مدارسة علمية!! فالمقام مقام استدلال ومباحثة لا مقام تهويل يا أخ أفلااااطون .. 
تحياتي!

----------


## أفلااطون

> كيف تقول : إن الزهري صرح بالسماع عند البخاري ، ثم تقول : إن رواية ابن حبان معلولة بعنعنة الزهري !!!!! 
> هذا لم أره لغيرك


سبحان الله ...! لا زلنا نقول : من لا يحسن شيئا فيكفيه السماع .
أخي الكريم هذا من طرائق الترجيح بين الروايات , فإذا ورد لفظ في رواية مصرح فيها بالسماع كان هذا اللفظ مقدما على لفظ الرواية المعنعنة . وأرى لك أن تقرأ ما يكتبه الإخوة الفضلاء دون تعليق .

تحياتي أخي المتسمي بـ القاموس .

----------


## القاموس

إن كنت - تدرك - ما تقول ، فمثل أو استدل .

----------


## عبدالرزاق الحيدر

المسالة تكلم عليها الامام ابن القيم في كتابه الوابل الصيب.

----------


## أبو مساعد

إخوتي قال الله عزوجل في محكم التنزيل:
((وقل لعبادي يقولوا التي هي أحسن إن الشيطان ينزغ بينهم)).
وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم((والكلمة الطيبة صدقة)).
وقال تعالى((وهدوا إلى الطيب من القول)).
وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم((أيس الشيطان أن يعبده المصلون...ولكن بالتحريش بينهم)).
وقال تعالى((ادفع بالتي هي أحسن))و((إما ينزغنك من الشيطان نزغ فاستعذ بالله)).
وغيرها نصوص كثيرة,ولكن اللبيب بالإشارة يفهم..
فلماذا أحبتي هذا التطاحن والترامي والتهكم والإزدراء فيما بينكم,أليس منا رجل رشيد يعقل ما يقول,إننا أحبة في الله,ما أتينا هنا ليظهركل منا الكلمات الإستهتارية والإستفزازية على أخيه وكأن الذي أمامه عدو يريد الإنتصارعليه,ول

----------


## أفلااطون

جزاك الله خيرا ابا مساعد  .

تحياتي واعتذاري لكل الإخوة .

----------


## القاموس

بارك الله فيك يا أبا مساعد ، وجعلك مباركاً أينما كنت . 
ووفقك الله أخي - .... - أفلااطون ( ابتسامة ) فهذا الاعتذار دليل على تواضعك . واعلم أنني أسعد بالنقاش معك .

----------


## أبو مساعد

إخواني الكرام أفلاطون والقاموس وجميع الإخوة:
أسأل الله أن يجعلنا من المتحابين فيه.
هذا العهد بكم....كم تسعدنا هذه الأمور....

----------


## القاموس

الأخ / عبدالرزاق الحيدر ، 
أين قاله ابن القيم في ( الوابل الصيب ) ؟

----------


## حمد

تفرد عقيل عن الزهري في روايته هذه . قَالَ الترمذي : هَذَا حَدِيث حسن صَحِيح غَرِيب .
والأشهر عن الزهري أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يفعل ذلك إذا اشتكى .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

> السلام عليكم
> الشيخ العثيمين رحمه الله يرى النفث مع القراءة مباشرة - أي عند كل اية -


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته. 
سئل الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله عن النفث هل هو قبل أو بعد؟ 
فأجاب: ".. ظاهر الحديث أن النفث يكون قبل؛ لكن الأمر واسع إن شاء الله" انتهى من "لقاء الباب المفتوح" لقاء رقم (139) .

----------


## احمد ابو انس

أنَّ النَّبيَّ صلَّى اللهُ عليه وسلَّم كانَ يَنْفِثُ علَى نَفْسِهِ في مَرَضِهِ الذي قُبِضَ فيه بالمُعَوِّذَاتِ  ، فَلَمَّا ثَقُلَ كُنْتُ أنَا أنْفِثُ عليه بهِنَّ، فأمْسَحُ بيَدِ نَفْسِهِ لِبَرَكَتِهَا. فَسَأَلْتُ ابْنَ شِهَابٍ: كيفَ كانَ يَنْفِثُ؟ قَالَ: يَنْفِثُ علَى يَدَيْهِ، ثُمَّ يَمْسَحُ بهِما وجْهَهُ.
الراوي : عائشة أم المؤمنين | المحدث : البخاري | المصدر : صحيح البخاري
الصفحة أو الرقم: 5751 | خلاصة حكم المحدث : [صحيح]

كان مِن هَدْيِه صلَّى اللهُ عليه وسلَّم العِلاجُ بالرُّقْيةِ، فكان صلَّى اللهُ عليه وسلَّم يَرقي نَفْسَه إذا مَرِضَ، وكذا يَرْقي مَنِ اشتكَى مِن أهْلِه ومِن غيرِهم.
وفي هذا الحَديثِ تَحكي أمُّ المُؤمِنينَ عائِشةُ رضِيَ اللهُ عنها أنَّه صلَّى اللهُ عليه وسلَّم كانَ يَنفُثُ عَلى نَفْسِهِ في المَرَضِ الَّذي ماتَ فيهِ بِالمُعَوِّذاتِ  ، والنَّفْثُ: هو نفْخٌ لَطيفٌ لا رِيقَ معَه، وهو أقَلُّ مِنَ التَّفْلِ. والمُعوِّذاتُ هي سُورةُ الفلَقِ وسُورةُ النَّاسِ، وجُمِعَت باعتبارِ أنَّ ما يُستعاذُ منه فيهما كثيرٌ. وقيل: يُضَمُّ إليهما سُورةُ الإخلاصِ. ورَقى بهنَّ رسولُ اللهِ صلَّى اللهُ عليه وسلَّم نفْسَه؛ لأنهنَّ جامِعاتٌ للاستِعاذةِ مِن كلِّ المكروهاتِ جُملةً وتَفصيلًا؛ ففيها الاستِعاذةُ مِن شرِّ ما خلَقَ اللهُ، فيَدخُلُ فيه كلُّ شَيءٍ، ومِن شرِّ اللَّيلِ وما يَنتشِرُ فيه، ومِن شرِّ السَّواحِرِ، ومِن شرِّ الحاسدينَ، ومِن شرِّ شياطينِ الجنِّ والإنسِ.
وصِفةُ النَّفثِ: أنْ يَجمَعَ كَفَّيْهِ ثم يَنْفُثَ فيهما، ويَقْرَأَ الإخْلاصَ والمعوِّذتَينِ، ثم يَمْسَحُ بهما الجَسَدَ. ولعلَّ السَّبَبَ في هذا النَّفْثِ هو أنَّ الدُّعاءَ أو القُرْآنَ الذي نَطَقَ به اللِّسانُ أوجَدَ في جَوفِ وَرِيقِ هذا الإنْسانِ الذي نَطَقَ به بَرَكَةً لهذه الأعْمالِ الصَّالِحَةِ، فيَنْفُثُ الرَّاقي في يَدِهِ ويُمرِّرُ هذه البَرَكَةَ على جَسَدِ المريضِ، فيَبْرَأُ بإذْنِ اللهِ.
وتُخبر أمُّ المُؤمِنينَ عائشةُ رَضِيَ اللهُ عنها أنَّ النَّبيَّ صلَّى اللهُ عليه وسلَّم لَمَّا ثَقُلَ عليه المرضُ، كانت رَضِيَ اللهُ عنها تَرْقِيه صلَّى اللهُ عليه وسلَّم، وتنفُثُ عليه صلَّى اللهُ عليه وسلَّم بِالمُعَوِّذاتِ  ، وتمسَحُ عليه بيَدِه الشَّريفةِ؛ لبَركَتِها.
وفي نهايةِ الحَديثِ سأل مَعمَرُ بنُ راشدٍ -أحدُ رواةِ الحَديثِ- شَيخَه محمَّدَ بنَ شِهابٍ الزُّهريَّ عن صِفةِ النَّفثِ: كيف كان صلَّى اللهُ عليه وسلَّم يَنفُثُ بالمعَوِّذاتِ؟ فأجابه الزُّهريُّ أنَّه صلَّى اللهُ عليه وسلَّم يَنفُثُ عَلى يَدَيه، ثُمَّ يَمسَحُ بِهِما وَجهَه الشَّريفَ صلَّى اللهُ عليه وسلَّم.
وفي الحَديثِ: النَّفْثُ في الرُّقى.
وفيه: المَسحُ باليَدِ عِندَ الرُّقيةِ.
وفيه: مكانةُ أمِّ المُؤمِنينَ عائشةَ رَضِيَ اللهُ عنها وقُرْبُها من رَسولِ اللهِ صلَّى اللهُ عليه وسلَّم.
وفيه: مشروعيَّةُ أن يَرقِيَ الإنسانُ نَفْسَه، أو أن يَرقِيَه غَيرُه.
https://dorar.net/hadith/sharh/7648

----------


## احمد ابو انس

https://dorar.net/hadith/sharh/7648

----------


## احمد ابو انس



----------

